# Puma



## khaled farag (17 أبريل 2010)

لرؤية فيديو الشرح على اليوتيوب


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك اخي خالد عمل رائع ارجوا منك رفع الملف على غير موقع


----------



## salah_design (17 أبريل 2010)

اخي واستاذي خالد كل التحية شهادتي فيك مجروحة
لانني تلميذك وتلميذ الاستاذ ابو بحر
بس فعلا انا طمعي اني بستفيد من دروسك المحمله على اليوتيوب
فعلا عمل روعة تسلم ايدك


----------



## eng1_romy (17 أبريل 2010)

عمل رائع للغاية شكرا لك


----------



## khaled farag (20 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> تحياتي لك اخي خالد عمل رائع ارجوا منك رفع الملف على غير موقع


 
أخى أبو بحر عذراً للتأخير
الفيديو على الفورشاريد


----------



## khaled farag (20 أبريل 2010)

salah_design قال:


> اخي واستاذي خالد كل التحية شهادتي فيك مجروحة
> لانني تلميذك وتلميذ الاستاذ ابو بحر
> بس فعلا انا طمعي اني بستفيد من دروسك المحمله على اليوتيوب
> فعلا عمل روعة تسلم ايدك


 
شكرا أبو صلاح لازال الطريق طويلاً


----------



## khaled farag (20 أبريل 2010)

eng1_romy قال:


> عمل رائع للغاية شكرا لك


 
أخى الكريم و الشكر لتواجدك الطيب أيضاً


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور اخي خالد و بجد هذه الفيديوهات مهمة لكل الأعضاء و لو كنت انت بمدينة دمشق كنت نسبتك للجمعية السورية للموهبة و الإبداع لأنك مبدع تحياتي لك و لكل شباب مصر الأبطال يلي بينشروا العلم بالمنتديات العربية و تأكد تماما أنه ( لكل مجتهد نصيب )


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله

مجموعة من العباقرة المتواضعين 

المكان لا يتسع للأقزام من أمثالي ولكن تسعدني المشاهدة لعلى ألتحق بقطاركم يوما


----------



## salah_design (21 أبريل 2010)

اخي طارق 
وانا اقول بمثل ما تقول غير ان اساتذتنا يرجون فينا الخير وهذا احد اهم الاسباب التي تجعلهم مستمرين بالتواصل معنا وتوجيهنا نحو الابداع 
وانا من خلال خبرتي بتدريس الكورل درو والفوتوشب اقول هم لا يستطيعون زرع ملايين الافكار ولا زرع الابداع داخل ادمغتنا ولكنهم يضعون لنا بصيص من النور نحو الابداع وعلينا ان نكمل المشوار بابداع جديد يضيف لما يقومون به ولا نكون مجرد مقلدين والسلام
هذا ما علمته لطلابي وهذا ما استشفه من اسلوب تعليم الاستاذ ابو بحر والاستاذ خالد 
تراهم تارة توجيهاتهم مباشرة عندما يشعرون اننا بحاجة للتوجيه المباشر وتارة اخرى تراهم يوجهوننا بكلمة او غمزة لكي نبحث حتى نزيل الشعرة التي تخبئ تحتها الخطوة الاولى في صعود سلم الابداع وانا على يقين انهم يسعون لكي ينشئوا جيل مبدع باسلوب مختلف ولو انني احيانا اقول لا يوجد\ ما نضيف على علمهم ولكن لا بد ان هناك دائما التجديد والابداع 
فلهم كل الاحترام والتقدير والشكر الموصول 
والدعاء لهم بالخير وان يرعاهم الله ويحفظهم بحفظه
اخوتي واساتذتي مع التحية


----------



## khaled farag (21 أبريل 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله
> 
> مجموعة من العباقرة المتواضعين
> 
> المكان لا يتسع للأقزام من أمثالي ولكن تسعدني المشاهدة لعلى ألتحق بقطاركم يوما


 

شكراً أخى طارق على الإطراء الطيب
و تأكد أنة هناك الكثير لنتعلمة لكى نوصف بجزء مما وصفت و أنا متأكد أن لديك من العلم مالا نعلمة
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي فرج جعل الله في يديك الفرج وأسأل الله أن يعلمني و يعلمك من علمه النافع


----------

